# Dry food



## Zoey1204 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was wondering if feeding a chihuahua only dry food is ok or should I be feeding my pup wet and dry food. Any advice is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed mine in the morning dried Fromm and can, in Ike's other feedings( 3 times a day) he gets dry kibble with a few peices of Ziwipeak. I feed my Pug the same way but she only gets all of it in her morning food, she is older, Ike is almost 4 3/4 months old. They both get a few peices of Ziwipeak with their treats.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never given Jaxx canned food. I do add a little bit of water to his food to moisten, not a lot though just moisten it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby doesn't get canned food either. Like Jaxx, he gets a bit of water on his food to moisten it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Feeding a dog any commercial kibble isn't going to be as good as fresh food; however what's more important than wet/dry is that it's a grain-free variety. =) Check out dogfoodanalysis.com for some good unbiased reviews on certain brands.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed 90% dry (Fromm or NOW) and 10% shredded cheese, cottage cheese, any meat left of from dinner, gravy from cooking etc. They like the change in taste I think.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dogs eating a totally dry kibble diet can get very dehydrated, so unless yours is a really good drinker, some wet food as well is a good thing. It is a myth that kibble keeps their teeth clean (firstly they don't chew it, and secondly the carbs found in most kibble actually encourage plaque bacteria) so feel free to add water to her dry food too.


----------



## Zoey1204 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies. Right now I am feeding her the dry Eukanuba small breed puppy formula


----------

